# Gym in Zamalek



## elrasho

Hello everyone! Hope your all doing well  I've been in Cairo three weeks now and seriously need to get to a gym. I've seen one above the Coffee Bean in Zamalek, is that any good? I'm looking for a gym close to that area. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and I tried searching for "gym" in the search function and got no results, but Im sure there was a thread about this topic created some time ago


----------



## Lanason

I thought you were going to Join Rehab Boxing club?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't know the one you are talking about but I know someone who uses one fairly close to the BC... I went there for aerobics which was a complete and utter waste of my time and money but he seems quite happy with it for his weight lifting.. it is Egyptian run.


----------

